# Corn Snake becoming aggressive what can I do?



## vlauckland (Oct 4, 2009)

My corn snake is 2 years old, he's always been very friendly and been fine with being handled. However this summer he bit me for the first time and since then I have lost a little confidence with him. when going to pick him up the other day he flinched and reared around as though he was on the defensive. 
I was wondering whether this change in personality could be to do with hi s age or a time of year thing as I've only had him for a year.

Help me I miss my friendly snake


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

you could use thick leather gloves until your confidence comes back

do you feed him in his viv? If you do that could be your problem he may assoicate your hand being in his home as food, there for biting/striking out thinking your lunch. We have the same problem with our king snake we now feed all of ours in boxes to save our hands we also use a snake hook (mainly for the boas tho) which saves mistakes they know the difference as snake hook+box=food were as snake hook+hands= playtime


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you made any changes at all like where his enclosure is in the house, the setup, any news pets etc? I'm not sure what could make him go funny like this except for environmental changes. Could the temperatures be cooler in his viv? I've personally never noticed any personality changes with mine from year to year. 

When you move towards him move very slowly and he won't bite, if he rears and goes into a striking position stop moving, because you've stopped moving your hand towards him he no longer views your hand as an immediate threat, he'll eventually straighten out and try and move away, at this point you can pick him up safely, once your holding him he won't bite. This is my approach to picking up nervous hatchlings and I rarely get bitten.

I also feed them whilst holding them, I place a food item onto a peice of kitchen towel and lower the snake to the food, they seem to tame quickly this way. You could also occasionally place your hand in the viv infront of the snake as close as the snake seems comfortable with and just hold it there for a few minutes then removing your hand, the snake will eventually learn that your hand is no danger and may even go to it to investigate.

Hope you can sus out the problem soon!


----------



## vlauckland (Oct 4, 2009)

both of these replies are pretty useful I think. I've recently moved him into a brand new and much larger viv. So he's had a totally new environment to get used to.

How would I go about feeding him out side of the tank? also he's a striker, is there anyway to stop him from striking (if so will this tame him a little?)

The association of my hand and food makes sense as I've been feeding him with those long tweezers but obviously putting my hand in also.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 15, 2009)

I would handle him a bit more at the moment until you both get your confidence back. To feed him out side the viv you will need a Herp Haven or similar to put him in whan he eats.

If you want to feed him in the viv, just use you tongs to put the food in the viv in a at the opposite side to the viv so the snake has to come and find the food and wont need to strike when it gets there.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Whatever happens, if he goes to bite you, don't pull your hand out of the viv and leave him to calm down.
He will constantly strike at you if he realises that once he has done so, you will get out of his way.

If he strikes, don't panic and don't get scared, just grab him gently and pull him out. Usually when they are outside of their vivs, they calm down.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

vlauckland said:


> both of these replies are pretty useful I think. I've recently moved him into a brand new and much larger viv. So he's had a totally new environment to get used to.
> 
> How would I go about feeding him out side of the tank? also he's a striker, is there anyway to stop him from striking (if so will this tame him a little?)
> 
> ...


Ah, It'll be the stress of the move then, I'd personally leave him for a week or so to settle in, if he's already on edge with the move you don't really want to be stressing him out more than what he is. Make sure there's plenty of hiding places as this will also help him settle. After a week or so he should hopefully be a little calmer at which point you can start handling him again.

To feed him outside the viv, as 'Evolution' stated you can place him in a plastic container with the food item although I don't bother with the container and let the snake eat out infront of me, either method is fine.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree its more then likely the move, it can take a while for them to get used to it, It takes our king snake about 3weeks to settle before Oh can handle her (she hates me so i dont handle her lol she defo a daddys girl if snakes can be!) 

we use polystryne boxes that food or live animals are put in for ours because you dont often find a plastic pne big enough for a 7-8foot boa constrictor lol

I love the idea of hand holding feeding tho sounds like its very "peaceful" (if you know what i mean) way to feed them


----------



## vlauckland (Oct 4, 2009)

thank you so much for all the advice, 
I'm feeding him today so will try some of things you guys have recommended. I've got a few hides in there but am going to go and buy him some more things today just so he's got a few extra options.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I know this is a daft question but I've never had a snake so I don't know what a snake bite is like - does it really hurt?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I know this is a daft question but I've never had a snake so I don't know what a snake bite is like - does it really hurt?


Nah, they've only got little teeth, and those teeth are for swallowing, not biting, with hatchlings you can't even tell you've been bitten lol.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

no but they do bleed like a bugger lol 

I got bit by a 4foot boa My own fault my oh was holding him and i moved my hand very quickly in front of him to show oh something and he bit me we had only had him 2weeks at the time. Didnt hurt but it was like a razor cut were it bleeds for ages!

my king snake hates me and trys to bit me all the time lol so i just keep out of her way as she loves oh!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> no but they do bleed like a bugger lol
> 
> I got bit by a 4foot boa My own fault my oh was holding him and i moved my hand very quickly in front of him to show oh something and he bit me we had only had him 2weeks at the time. Didnt hurt but it was like a razor cut were it bleeds for ages!
> 
> my king snake hates me and trys to bit me all the time lol so i just keep out of her way as she loves oh!


   

Think I will stick to furries.:001_unsure:


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Me too!
I am terrified of snakes because when I was at infant school about 150 years ago, a lady bought some snakes in to show us. I was totally fascinated and not afraid at all.
She asked who wanted to hold a snake, and I was the only one NOT to put my hand up as I was a little unsure, although not scared. So she put this huge (well it was huge to me as I was about 5 years old at the time!) snake round my neck. I can still remember the feeling of utter terror that this huge thing was round my neck and was going to kill me (after all that is what I had seen/read about - snakes wrap themselves round things and then kill and eat them!!!!) I was only 5 don't forget.

I screamed and screamed so loud and long that they had to bring the school nurse to calm me down!
That was it - been terrified ever since!

Sorry, but will stick to anything furry rather than anything snake like - but each to their own, and I am sure loads of people on here get as much enjoyment from their snakes as I do from my dogs and cats!!! Just not for me!


----------



## pudderz2011 (Oct 7, 2009)

What age is you corn? if he sub adult he will be like a teenager so keep you hand there he will back off after a while. Don't move you hand as you will brake he teeth, I had many snake that go like this. They are trying to see how far they can push you they dont hurt it's all the shock that his bit you. You can open the viv door and let him come out on own and keep your hand there for him clim on you.


----------

